# NYC - Need a home for my old lady who’s companion is dying



## Piggyleehamster (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi - would anyone take my rat Lucy? She’s pictured in my profile image and is one of the sweetest animals I have ever known. Her companion is dying and I won’t be getting more rats. She is fat and old (a little more than 2 years) but so loving and affectionate and loves humans. She can tell her friend is dying and is depressed in the cage. I am heartbroken. She is healthy and social and used to being around other rats as she came from a rescue in New Jersey. Please message me, I am trying to figure out what to do in the next couple of days and hope someone who has rats already will take her and love her for me 🥺


----------



## Piggyleehamster (Jul 13, 2020)

I wanted to add - if anyone will take her, I will give you all my rat supplies. A singe critter nation, plenty of accessories, food, bedding, multiple water bottles. I just want to do what is right


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

She sounds amazing. I would take her if I lived by you!!


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Its best to ask for a donation, more than a feeder cost, so she isn't turned into a feeder.


----------



## moderndryad (12 mo ago)

Piggyleehamster said:


> Hi - would anyone take my rat Lucy? She’s pictured in my profile image and is one of the sweetest animals I have ever known. Her companion is dying and I won’t be getting more rats. She is fat and old (a little more than 2 years) but so loving and affectionate and loves humans. She can tell her friend is dying and is depressed in the cage. I am heartbroken. She is healthy and social and used to being around other rats as she came from a rescue in New Jersey. Please message me, I am trying to figure out what to do in the next couple of days and hope someone who has rats already will take her and love her for me 🥺


I hope you found someone, but if you didn't, I am looking for a female!


----------

